# Where to get a Mazzer Green Lamp?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Curiously I seem to have misplaced a green lamp when taking the Mazzer apart. Does anyone know where to buy another please? (Yes, I know I could Google but I trust you lot more than a big corporation!)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There is an outside chance i have one. I don't like it, think it's ugly so i have removed the one from mine. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> There is an outside chance i have one. I don't like it, think it's ugly so i have removed the one from mine. I'll check tomorrow.


Ah thanks! Do they not need to be there for the grinder to run? Assumed they were part of the circuit! What do you have instead?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope, they can just be removed. I have a hole there at the moment but I'll be printing a bung for it. I installed an Auber timer on mine which lights up when the grinder is on so no need for the lamp!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It doesn't look like I kept it unfortunately.

You can buy one from here: https://www.espressoxxl.de/SIGNALLAMPE-GRUEN-10-mm-250-400V-MAZZER-ASTORIA

It's a little expensive for a LED, or there is a chance someone like @coffeechap might have a spare.

edit: you could also just measure the hole and find a suitable 240v LED of your choice.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> It doesn't look like I kept it unfortunately.
> 
> You can buy one from here: https://www.espressoxxl.de/SIGNALLAMPE-GRUEN-10-mm-250-400V-MAZZER-ASTORIA
> 
> ...


Many thanks!


----------

